
Every time you make a powerpoint .... - bowyakka
http://markandrewgoetz.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/tufte-wallpaper.png
======
kevinyun
which would you prefer? \- Prezi \- Sliderocket \- Keynote

~~~
bowyakka
What happened to the age old art of giving a lecture ?

Screw slides

